# Mutanten-Kaninchen und Killer-Penisse: 10 lächerliche Horror-Bösewichte!



## AaronTanzmann (29. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mutanten-Kaninchen und Killer-Penisse: 10 lächerliche Horror-Bösewichte!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mutanten-Kaninchen und Killer-Penisse: 10 lächerliche Horror-Bösewichte!


----------



## mchenry (29. Oktober 2016)

Ihr habt Autoreifen vergessen "Rubber" https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_(Film)


----------



## aliendrohne (30. Oktober 2016)

Cool 
Aber wo sind die KILLERTOMATEN ???


----------



## aliendrohne (30. Oktober 2016)

aliendrohne schrieb:


> Cool
> Aber wo sind die KILLERTOMATEN ???



war m.E. einer der ersten 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angriff_der_Killertomaten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann es nicht glauben... *Zombeavers* hat es nicht in die Liste geschafft?  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7onFrBK_hKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht glauben... *Zombeavers* hat es nicht in die Liste geschafft?



Hier geht es um lächerliche Horrorbösewichte.
Zombieber sind eine ernstzunehmende gefähliche Tierart, über die man keine Späße macht. 

Den Film kann man sich gerne anschauen, netter Spaß für einen Abend.


----------

